# Speaker placement and recommendations



## Saffyre (Dec 5, 2010)

Been following this forum for quite some time and popped in and out for a few questions. I'm ready to pull the trigger on my living room system, and am probably going to go for a 7.1/7.2 system. Unfortunately, I have a wife who does not like speakers, and is really unwilling to cooperate much in that respect. Can't really blame her, as I find most speakers to be plain ugly. Due to this I am stuck with In-Walls and In-Ceilings. I've kind-of picked out the speakers and was thinking of going with:

HTD - 8" In-Ceiling and In-Wall speakers
http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition/HD-R80-ceiling-speakers
http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition/HD-W80-in-wall-speakers

I'm up for any suggestions on speakers, and not too concerned with subs right now, though I was going with their In-Wall subs as well.
My biggest problem, is I don't know how to place the speakers in my room.
I've attached a picture.
I was thinking: 
3 in-walls around the TV, 1 Left/Right and 1 in Center just below TV, a bit low to the floor though, so should I put it above TV?
2 in-walls ear level on the left and right walls. One in between the mirror/light switch and another near the computer monitor, basically next to the couch.
2 in ceiling speakers above the couch.

Does this sound about right? Do I have any better options? Speaker thoughts are welcome.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Some quick notes on speaker placement.
-The front 3 speakers should be at ear level and all at the same height if possible. By the look of your picture, I would advise putting all 3 slightly below your tv.
-The surround speakers should be at least 2-3ft above ear level if possible. Because of WAF, all of my surround speakers are in-ceiling (I didn't mix-n-match in-walls with in-ceilings). My ceilings are approximately 10-12ft high and they still sound great,relatively speaking.

You mention in-wall subs. For a truly great bass experience, have you thought of an IB (infinite baffle) style sub. If you don't know much about them, check them out in the DIY Subwoofer sections of this forum.


----------



## Saffyre (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I can do 2-3 feet above with the Side's of the 7.1, but with the rear surrounds, they will need to be in ceiling. No wall behind me kind-of puts a damper on that ever happening. Should I put them maybe a foot or two behind the couch, in the ceiling, and aim the tweeters to the couch, or keep them directly above?

Wouldn't even know where to start with a IB setup, and it'd scare me worrying about my ceiling falling on me.


http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition/HD-In-Wall-Subwoofer-with-amp#more
Any thoughts on that sub? ^


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Take a look at this speaker placement guide from THX. Notice that there are 2 different placements recommended for the rear surround speakers (I chose the "Dolby® TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio™ Set Up" in which the 2 rear surround speakers are placed further apart from each other).
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/

Since I had to use in-ceiling speakers (instead of in-wall) for my rear surrounds, I decided to use all in-ceiling speakers, even for my side surrounds. The tweeters for my sides are toed-in just slightly toward the couch, the tweeters for my rears are toed-forward toward the couch just slightly. I like it. 
Maybe someone else has an opinion as to whether it would be better to stick with all in-ceiling speakers for surrounds, or mix it up the way you want to (in-walls for sides, and in-ceiling for rears).

I would not put the rear surround speakers directly over the couch, they should be behind it several feet. My tv/movie room is a great room (one big living room and kitchen together with no walls), so my rear surrounds are actually located in the ceiling of the kitchen area.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In Wall's are such a popular category that the choices are practically endless. It really comes down to how much you feel comfortable spending. Companies like Triad, Thiel, Paradigm, and many others make some really nice ones.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Saffyre (Dec 5, 2010)

My living room is the same. In that picture i'm actually standing on the other side of the dining room table. The kitchen to the right of me. All wide open plan.
Thanks for the help.

I am planning to go with the separated rears, and put them about 3' behind the couch, pointing tweeters toward couch.
Also, I didn't mention it before, but my ceilings are 10'. From your recommendation I am going to put the speakers on the Left and Right basically at about 7' on the wall, pointing tweeters downward to the couches.
Fronts will be in a row below the TV.

I believe the last thing is if anyone has any experience with the HTD in ceiling/wall speakers? or some speakers that are pretty close in price/maybe a bit more, for better quality?


----------



## Saffyre (Dec 5, 2010)

Been looking through the great forums some more and found some mention on Emotiva. Been checking out their products and they are the same pricing as Home Theater Depot. www.htd.com

Any thoughts on these speakers, I know they *look* way cooler, but that doesn't mean they are just as fuctional.

Spec wise:
Emotiva 6.5" in ceiling is at 65hz - 20khz, where as the HTD is 50hz - 22khz
Emotiva is silk, and HTD is treated Aluminum.
Emotiva Sensitivity 87 and 6ohms, HTD 89 and 8ohms


I'm not the greatest judge for home theater, as i'm new to it.
But spec-wise, are the HTD's better?
HTD's are also $10 cheaper.

Don


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Emotiva makes a quality product. The problem with In Walls is that if you do not like the way they sound, it can be difficult to swap them out. Regardless, the Emotivas should work just fine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Saffyre (Dec 5, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The problem with In Walls is that if you do not like the way they sound, it can be difficult to swap them out.


What makes them hard to swap? The size differences, or something else?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Saffyre said:


> What makes them hard to swap? The size differences, or something else?


The simple fact that they're built into the wall, once installed.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Not hard to remove speakers, just remove grill and loosen a few screws.
The cumbersome part is if they are ceiling speakers you have to drag the tall ladder out for.
I don't know how universal the size is for the mounting holes.


----------

